# Jonathan Edwards use of the phrase "arbitrary will&quot



## raderag (Jun 1, 2004)

Jonathan Edwards uses the phrase &quot;arbitrary will&quot; in his sermon, &quot;Sinners in the hands of an angry God.&quot; Did he mean arbitrary as we mean it today? Perhaps he meant it as definition 4 states it? Most people mean definition 1 when they use it.

ar&middot;bi&middot;trar&middot;y ( P ) Pronunciation Key (&auml;rb-trr)
adj. 
1. Determined by chance, whim, or impulse, and not by necessity, reason, or principle: stopped at the first motel we passed, an arbitrary choice. 
3. Based on or subject to individual judgment or preference: The diet imposes overall calorie limits, but daily menus are arbitrary. 
4. Established by a court or judge rather than by a specific law or statute: an arbitrary penalty. 
Not limited by law; despotic: the arbitrary rule of a dictator. 


[quote:d967a34de1]
The observation from the words that I would now insist upon is this. &quot;There is nothing that keeps wicked men at any one moment out of hell, but the mere pleasure of God.&quot; By the mere pleasure of God, I mean his sovereign pleasure, his [b:d967a34de1]arbitrary will[/b:d967a34de1], restrained by no obligation, hindered by no manner of difficulty, any more than if nothing else but God's mere will had in the least degree, or in any respect whatsoever, any hand in the preservation of wicked men one moment.
[/quote:d967a34de1]

emphasis mine.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 1, 2004)

I think arbitrary in this context means based upon nothing but God's pleasure and wise discretion.

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## raderag (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:2701af0efc][i:2701af0efc]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:2701af0efc]
I think arbitrary in this context means based upon nothing but God's pleasure and wise discretion.

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by Ianterrell] [/quote:2701af0efc]

And I agree, but that is not arbitrary unless God is arbitrary. Besides, it could not be arbitrary and wise if meant by definition #1.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 1, 2004)

I think the will of God in our salvation will be unknown to us. We naturally must insist that our choosing was not random, as God does not do anything on a whim, but it is not something in us that causes God to choose us.

I think God's will in this situation will always be a mystery to the human mind.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 1, 2004)

Brett

God aims toward his pleasure, and his will extend towards that goal. Edward's usage of arbitrary doesn't have to fit all the modern definitions of the word. What's important is his meaning. Of course there will be modern discrepency with the term because it has developed other meanings. If you understand what Edwards is saying than the question has been answered it's obvious the first definition will not apply here. God is not without principle, but he is his principle. Principles neccessarily flow out of him as the Supreme Reason.

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## brymaes (Jun 1, 2004)

The idea of [i:abc596d1cf]liberum arbitrarium[/i:abc596d1cf], or arbitrary will, is not that God acts haphazardly or randomly. It speaks to the fact that God's choices are not necessitated by conditions. We, being finite beings, are always necessarily subject to condition. Infinite God, however, being free from constraint, is not.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:686521d89e][i:686521d89e]Originally posted by SharperSword[/i:686521d89e]
The idea of [i:686521d89e]liberum arbitrarium[/i:686521d89e], or arbitrary will, is not that God acts haphazardly or randomly. It speaks to the fact that God's choices are not necessitated by conditions. We, being finite beings, are always necessarily subject to condition. Infinite God, however, being free from constraint, is not. [/quote:686521d89e]

Thanks Brian


----------



## raderag (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:b8ec5aa9df][i:b8ec5aa9df]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:b8ec5aa9df]
Brett

God aims toward his pleasure, and his will extend towards that goal. Edward's usage of arbitrary doesn't have to fit all the modern definitions of the word. What's important is his meaning. Of course there will be modern discrepency with the term because it has developed other meanings. If you understand what Edwards is saying than the question has been answered it's obvious the first definition will not apply here. God is not without principle, but he is his principle. Principles neccessarily flow out of him as the Supreme Reason.

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by Ianterrell] [/quote:b8ec5aa9df]

Well said, and I agree.


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Jun 1, 2004)

I think it is clear that what Edwards means when he uses this phrase is that the LORD is unhindered in his descision to do things his own way. We must also realize that when Edwards used this word it was nearly 300 years ago. Certian words were used differently and certianly less concretely.


----------

